# Marshalls



## Mr. Checks

Marshalls is blowing out their Pantherellas. I found them at one store for $2/pair, and at another store for $7/pair.

Also picked up a pair of Coach gloves for $16 (retail $168).


----------



## hsl264

stopped by marshalls today...$11 cashmere blend pantherellas, 15 dollar brooks ties, 10 dollar marc jacobs ties. i saw a random hickeyfreeman tie for 10 dollars but it was unbelievably ugly...absolutely nothing in terms of shoes/shirts


----------



## k.diddy

Are there any Marshalls in Manhattan?


----------



## Avers

No there aren't any Marshalls in Manhattan, but there's TJMaxx.

They are part of the same company, ahve similar mershandise.

William


----------



## Spence

Only real difference is that TJMaxx doesn't carry any mens shoes. Other than that the merchandise is pretty much the same.

Buyer beware, I noticed what looked to be an obvious fake Joseph Abboud dress shirt a few weeks ago!

-spence


----------



## smr

> quote:_Originally posted by k.diddy_
> 
> Are there any Marshalls in Manhattan?


One opened in Harlem a few years ago, but I haven't been there.

Harlem Center
125 West 125th Street
Manhattan, NY 10027
Phone: 212-866-3963


----------



## Cleveland Brown

At Marshall's at Meyerland in Houston there are about 8 or 10 Zero Halliburton attache cases of various sizes, priced at $99 and $169. They look nice but not my cup of tea.


----------



## amemovox

My local Marshalls is offering Panthrellas but they must know the real price! Nothing under $12.00 a pair and thats on clearance. Nordstrom Rack had a great pair of over the calf Panthrellas in Navy blue with white dots (Churchill style). They were $4.90.


----------



## Spence

> quote:_Originally posted by amemovox_
> 
> My local Marshalls is offering Panthrellas but they must know the real price! Nothing under $12.00 a pair and thats on clearance.


They start at about 1/2 of list and are only marked down after quite some time...The cashmere blend socks people are reporting at 7 bucks have probably been marked down at least twice, which means they have been in the store for months.

-spence


----------



## smr

Found a pair of Cole Haan shoes in the Elizabeth, NJ, store that was bench made in England. Captoe model in burnished brown. They were $79.95. Calfskin, and not grain corrected. Looks like they are from Cheaney or Loake (they look a lot like my old Church's Tweed Collection shoes, which were made by Cheaney). Combination leather/rubber heel. Nice shoes for 80 bucks.

They also had several pairs of Allen Edmonds Freemont model shoes in black for $149.95.


----------



## jamgood

> quote:_Originally posted by smr_
> 
> Found a pair of Cole Haan shoes in the Elizabeth, NJ, store that was bench made in England. Captoe model in burnished brown. They were $79.95. Calfskin, and not grain corrected. Looks like they are from Cheaney or Loake (they look a lot like my old Church's Tweed Collection shoes, which were made by Cheaney). Combination leather/rubber heel. Nice shoes for 80 bucks.
> 
> They also had several pairs of Allen Edmonds Freemont model shoes in black for $149.95.


Made by Cheaney for Cole Haan and previously retailed for $425, if not irregulars. Check the Marshalls price tag for "irregular". Apparently a discontinued style in the "Leland" series > You're welcoome[8D]

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## smr

> quote:_Originally posted by James C. Goodwin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by smr_
> 
> Found a pair of Cole Haan shoes in the Elizabeth, NJ, store that was bench made in England. Captoe model in burnished brown. They were $79.95. Calfskin, and not grain corrected. Looks like they are from Cheaney or Loake (they look a lot like my old Church's Tweed Collection shoes, which were made by Cheaney). Combination leather/rubber heel. Nice shoes for 80 bucks.
> 
> They also had several pairs of Allen Edmonds Freemont model shoes in black for $149.95.
> 
> 
> 
> Made by Cheaney for Cole Haan and previously retailed for $425, if not irregulars. Check the Marshalls price tag for "irregular". Apparently a discontinued style in the "Leland" series > You're welcoome[8D]
> 
> jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!
Click to expand...

Not irregular, James. Thanks for mentioning that, though.

Scott


----------



## Kenneth

Went to Marshalls and they had Allen Edmunds for $149. and Johnston & Murphy for $99.. Very good store if you can weed through the bad to get to the good. It is like going to the bargin bin at Macy's.

Kenneth


----------



## smr

Found some very nice sport-styled Nike polarized sunglasses this past weekend for $25 at Marshalls. Prior season merchandise, I believe. They retailed for somewhere between $180 and $200. Great for jogging, watching your kids little league or soccer games, or for for trips to the beach.


----------



## thinman

> quote:_Originally posted by smr_
> 
> Found a pair of Cole Haan shoes in the Elizabeth, NJ, store that was bench made in England. Captoe model in burnished brown. They were $79.95. Calfskin, and not grain corrected. Looks like they are from Cheaney or Loake (they look a lot like my old Church's Tweed Collection shoes, which were made by Cheaney). Combination leather/rubber heel. Nice shoes for 80 bucks.
> 
> They also had several pairs of Allen Edmonds Freemont model shoes in black for $149.95.


I'm jealous! I've never been in a Marshalls that had any decent shoes in my size.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## Andy

thinman:

The only one I've found that had deals and a good selection of shoes is the new Marshalls at Rosecrans and Inglewood in the South Bay of Los Angeles. If you're up this way take the Rosecrans exit from the 405 and go East!

But don't tell anyone else!! 

Andy


----------



## Avers

Marshalls in Westbury on Long Island NY (Old Country Road) has some amazing finds!

Hickey Freeman and Luciano Barbera suits and jackets. Some full price (HF - around $400, LB - $400-500), some already reduced (HF - $300, LB - $300).

I almost bought this amazing Liciano Barbera jacket in 50 Regular - navy with stripes, canvassed, hand-made for $280. Too bad it wasn't in 40 - 42 Long, I would love to have it!

Most of items are in 44 - 46 size. Good luck if you are in one of those sizes!

They also had a Polo Purple Label jacket, as well as some HS Marx suits for $180-250.

William


----------



## smr

> quote:_Originally posted by Avers_
> 
> Marshalls in Westbury on Long Island NY (Old Country Road) has some amazing finds!
> 
> Hickey Freeman and Luciano Barbera suits and jackets. Some full price (HF - around $400, LB - $400-500), some already reduced (HF - $300, LB - $300).
> 
> I almost bought this amazing Liciano Barbera jacket in 50 Regular - navy with stripes, canvassed, hand-made for $280. Too bad it wasn't in 40 - 42 Long, I would love to have it!
> 
> Most of items are in 44 - 46 size. Good luck if you are in one of those sizes!
> 
> They also had a Polo Purple Label jacket, as well as some HS Marx suits for $180-250.
> 
> William


Now those are some great finds!


----------



## thinman

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> thinman:
> 
> The only one I've found that had deals and a good selection of shoes is the new Marshalls at Rosecrans and Inglewood in the South Bay of Los Angeles. If you're up this way take the Rosecrans exit from the 405 and go East!
> 
> But don't tell anyone else!!
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, I'll keep them in mind.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## ShanCawl

I saw some Armani Collection suits (I think from Saks) last time I was in Marshalls, around $300. I saw one nice 100% wool two button in Navy, same price marked down from 1,500ish. You never know what you will see at Marshalls.


----------



## spinlps

Lot's of Bally and RL Italian made shoes in this week...


----------



## Avers

No my thing, but may be someone will be interested:

Marshalls just got Mezlan shoes made from crocodile leather for $150.


----------



## spinlps

The RL are the "Made in Italy" retailing in the $250 - $300 range, not RLPL.



> quote:_Originally posted by spinlps_
> 
> Lot's of Bally and RL Italian made shoes in this week...


----------



## DocHolliday

My Marshalls has been been getting an unusual amount of Cole Haan. Oddly, it's usually just one or two pairs of each style, and they go straight to the sale rack.

Now why can't that happen with some brand I'd actually like to buy?


----------



## JeffC

Today the Marshall's in Toms River, NJ had 4 pairs of AE shoes in brown. I didn't write down the styles, since none were my size (11, 9.5, 10.5, 10.5) for $55.


----------



## smr

Certain Marshalls and TJ Maxx stores have just gotten in suits by Hickey Freeman. Some are HF Ltd (1/2 canvassed) and some are from the main HF line (fully canvassed--these have model names on the paper HF label on the jacket sleeve). All that I saw several days ago in NYC at the TJ Maxx (only a limited number), and all that my brother saw in a Marshalls store outside of Detroit (a few in most sizes), were $399.


----------



## Avers

smr said:


> Certain Marshalls stores have just gotten in suits by Hickey Freeman. Some are HF Ltd (1/2 canvassed) and some are from the main HF line (fully canvassed--these have model names on the paper HF label on the jacket sleeve). All that I saw several days ago in NYC (only a limited number), and all that my brother saw in a store outside of Detroit (a few in most sizes), were $399.


SMR,

which stores in NYC carry those suits?

Thank you,
William


----------



## smr

Actually, Avers, now that I think about it, I was at the TJ Maxx store on 18th and 6th Ave. I sometimes get the two related stores confused. I picked up two 46 longs in the Madison model. For those in the Detroit area, my brother saw the suits at the Farmington Hills Marshalls store.


----------



## Avers

smr said:


> Actually, Avers, now that I think about it, I was at the TJ Maxx store on 18th and 6th Ave. I sometimes get the two related stores confused. I picked up two 46 longs in the Madison model. For those in the Detroit area, my brother saw the suits at the Farmington Hills Marshalls store.


thanks!

I was there just last night, but didn't stop by their suit section.


----------



## smr

For both Marshalls and TJ Maxx, starting tomorrow, and for 3 days (26, 27, and 28--Thurs. through Sat.), there's an additional 25% off clearance items.


----------



## smr

Found some great dress belts at Marshalls the other day for $12.99. They are made by Thomas Matthews, which I had never heard of until I found these, and, after looking at Dann-online, it looks to me that these all-leather dress belts may retail for just under $60 and up. Very similar to the belts made by the apparently now defunct Crookhorn Davis. In fact, the markings on the back of the belt look so much by those on Crookhorn belts, it makes me wonder if Thomas Matthews bought some of Crookhorn's assets or is run by people who had a relationship with Crookhorn.


----------



## eagle2250

Our local Marshalls has historically not had much of interest in the men's shoe category but, we just recieved a mailing that they are significantly expanding their shoe department and will be having a "grand opening" of same later this week. Maybe now I will be able to discover some of the shoe bargains, described by others in these fora! One can only hope.


----------



## Acct2000

My Marshalls just has average shoes, but a really nice selection of ties. 

No suits, though. 

Sigh.


----------



## Spence

Ever since Marshalls expanded so many stores to carry better shoes, the net has been a drop overall...perhaps due to dillution.

I've just about stopped looking.

-spence


----------



## jamgood

eagle2250 said:


> Our local Marshalls has historically not had much of interest in the men's shoe category but, we just received a mailing that they are significantly expanding their shoe department and will be having a "grand opening" of same later this week. Maybe now I will be able to discover some of the shoe bargains, described by others in these fora! One can only hope.


If there's anything of interest, you might consider not hesitating. If the better stuff doesn't move, the store may revert to Stacy Adams.

Marshalls will sometimes save better goods for new store openings. They've been expanding the shoe depts. across the country, and use the same strategy when expanding the shoe depts. Don't be surprised at what shows up initially, or doesn't. Sometimes it's not rational. Grab 'em while you can if available. During the recent changes at AE, they weren't very rare. In this region, upscale shoes are more likely to appear at one of the three Charleston, SC stores and the stores north of downtown Atlanta. Such shoes rarely make an appearance in the rest of the Carolinas.

If possible, try to check Maxx/Marshalls on Thrusday or Friday. Most of the new stock for the week will be out, and the weekend shoppers haven't had the pickings.


----------



## DocHolliday

I was told at my Marshalls that new stock arrives Monday, Wednesday and Friday, but it often seems they don't get around to putting it out until the next day. (Though I haven't seen anyone stocking on Saturdays.)


----------



## JeffC

Was in the Pentagon City Marshalls today to pick up a belt.

Not a great belt selection, but there was a black Jack George's case on clearance for $99, it's a little worn, but I would have picked it up had it been brown instead of black pebble grain.

Also there were many Haspel Seersucker blazers (no suits that I could see) for $49.00. Wide selection of sizes and colors (I can recall seeing mint, pink, blue, melon)


----------



## iwantansi

Was at Marshalls in Huntington Beach CA on Beach BLVD... saw that they have Brooks Brothers TIES!! Not the nicest ones in the world but i was surprised to see 50ish Brooks bros ties.... they were about $15-$20 each


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*Also a purple Robert Talbott with orange bats*

I've also noticed that Brooks (Makers, not 346) ties are regularly at Marshall's in the last year or so. They're even on branded hangers so they can be easily spotted. Their condition is a testament to the longevity, no snags, wrinkles, warping or anything.


----------



## LeonS

My Marshalls doesn't have anything


----------

